# What do these snaps tell you?



## LaFoto (Jul 2, 2007)

Look at them, the DOV and all, and tell me what my spontaneously taken (this afternoon) desk still lives might tell you . 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





And the untidiness on my desk is NOT something I want to hear about. I KNOW about that already :greenpbl: !

Well?


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 2, 2007)

wow you got a ball of string


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 2, 2007)

Yes. I do. Thank your for THAT observation, Mr Otter King! 

Anything else?
Anything the shallow DOF and kind of bokeh might suggest?


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 2, 2007)

don't tell me you have a new lens?

one with say a F1.8 aperture?

and maybe a focal length of 50mm?


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 2, 2007)

Winner!


You won yourself a ....


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 2, 2007)

WOOHOO New Lens Dance


----------



## Tangerini (Jul 2, 2007)

ooh yay!!!   That lens is at the top of my birthday list


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 2, 2007)

I was thinking along the lines of prescription, print order etc. 

Congrats!!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 3, 2007)

danalec99 said:


> ...print order etc.


 
Hey, that wasn't the wrongest of thinking, either.
I have to work on a real surge of print orders now, after the dance-rehearsal-pics-exhibition last Thursday! It's nearly 800 prints to be done and 16 CDs to be made.

So ... well :scratch: ... little time to test out my new toy on things... :roll:

But ... hadn't I hoped for many orders when I planned the exhibition !?!?


----------



## cigrainger (Jul 3, 2007)

I used my desk to test the DOF on my 50mm f/1.7 Pentax lens when I got it.  I love fast normal lenses. Congrats! I join lostprophet in the new lens dance.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 3, 2007)

And I thought they were date reminders and Photo had a bit on the side...


----------



## Peniole (Jul 3, 2007)

I was actually thinking how organized you were with all the dates/numbers/disks. Not to mention the acid free archival safe... what is it by the way, photo paper? seems too small.


----------



## tempra (Jul 3, 2007)

Congrats Corinna! it's a lovely little lens as you know, and I'm sure you'll have fun getting used to the DOF or lack of it


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 3, 2007)

You mean that little box in the first snap? That is a box of photo corners which I used to bring all the 1000 pics that went into the exhibition on poster carton. I put up 63 poster cartons, you know?
And after the performance the parents could go past there and order prints. Which they have done .

Who knows?
Soon I might even have the money for the flash that I want to have!?!?


----------



## Becky (Jul 3, 2007)

Congrats on the great new lens!!

These photos tell me that nachbestellungesbogen is a very very long german word!!!


----------



## doenoe (Jul 4, 2007)

ooohhh a new lens dance, where is the popcorn?

Congrats on the new lens


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 4, 2007)

Is this enough, Daan??
(Sorry, just a pic found via Google-Images, so I can only put out the link)
http://davidschwartz.com/blog/wp-content/popcorn_100000.jpg

And hey, Becky, isn't Nachbestellungsbogen a NICE German word?
And I fear it is not the longest by far!  But it is on its way


----------



## lockwood81 (Jul 4, 2007)

I was trying to figure the mystery out...I saw "Bild" and from I remember from German classes that is photo or picture, and then there were some ballerina photos...so I was thinking something for your article..but I was missing the big picture.  I gave up and read on and its the lens.  Congrats!!!  Nice pics though.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey congrats on the lens. Now I'm curious to know what Nachbestellungsbogen means though.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 4, 2007)

A sheet on which to put the numbers of photos of which you want a print made for you.

Now isn't "Nachbestellungsbogen" much shorter and much more economic???


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jul 4, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Now isn't "Nachbestellungsbogen" much shorter and much more economic???



I suppose one word beats a sentence. So how do you pronounce it so I can use it the next time I need to get prints done?


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jul 4, 2007)

Congrats on the new Lens.  That is going to be my next purchase too.


----------

